# Pubblicazione before Marriage in Italy



## rachellesarzona (11 mo ago)

My fiance and I are planning to have a civil wedding in Italy this summer in Chianni, Pisa. 

I'm a Filipina, he's an Italian. We're living together here in Manila. 

The registrar from the Comune we want to be married in, told us that we need the Italian Embassy here in the Philippines to put out a pubblicazione of our intent to marry since we both reside here.

Would anybody here know of the requirements? We have an appointment with the consular this coming March, and we want to have the documents ready by then as to not waste time.

we tried to email the Embassy but they haven't replied. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

rachellesarzona said:


> My fiance and I are planning to have a civil wedding in Italy this summer in Chianni, Pisa.
> 
> I'm a Filipina, he's an Italian. We're living together here in Manila.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum rachellesarzona, have you tried going to the Italian Embassy, it looks like you're located on Luzon Italian Embassy directions

Located in: One Campus Place
Address: 5th Floor, Tower B, One Campus Place Campus Avenue, McKinley Hill Dr, Taguig, 1630 Metro Manila
Hours: Closed ⋅ Opens 9 AM Mon
Phone: (02) 8892 4531

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
So if dialing within Manila it would be 8892-4531
Outside Manila, you'd dial (02)* Provider one-digit number see below* and then 8892-4531

*3* - for Bayan Telecommunications Inc.
*5* - for Telecommunications Technologies Philippines Inc.
*6* - for ABS-CBN Convergence Inc.
*7* - for Globe Telecommunication, Inc.
*8* - for Philippine Long Distance Telephone Company (PLDT)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Here's the Official Italian Embassy on Facebook you can message. Italian Embassy Official Facebook page

No matter what anyone will share with you on this forum it's always best to talk with the Italian Embassy. And then if nobody is able to answer your question Rachellesarzona you might also want to post this same question on the Italy forum.


----------

